# swapping handle



## matc (Apr 21, 2022)

I've got a nakiri I don't use much and my new nakiri (masakage yuki) has a lousy handle. Is it possible to remove the octogonal handle from my older nakiri and make it fit on the yuki or do I need a new handle ? Never changed a handle before


----------



## Pie (Apr 21, 2022)

If it’s that white weird round one, yeah get rid of it asap. Feels weird and stainey. 

Absolutely possible, however you may have to modify the handle (the hole) to fit. There’s some elbow grease required no doubt, but it can for sure be replaced. A block of wood may be the minimum requirement for removal tool.


----------



## matc (Apr 21, 2022)

yes, that round one with an ugly red ferrule, worst handle I've seen haha. But what if the older handle has got a bigger hole than the tang of the new knife ? Could I simply put some tape on the tang and stick it in there with some glue ?


----------



## birdsfan (Apr 21, 2022)

If the size difference isnt to much, say a couple of mm, then hot glue will easily span the gaps. You will just have to hold the blade at the desired (straight, perpendicular) orientation until the glue sets.

There are a bunch of threads on here about the best way to remove an old handle, and reinstalling the new. Use the search function and type in "rehandle" and you will have lots of informative discussion. I think most prefer hot glue as it is easy to use, and easy to remove if you change your mind. Epoxy has a much more "permanent" bond


----------



## birdsfan (Apr 21, 2022)

Oh....I wouldnt use tape. It wont hold its bond to the blade, and will prevent the glue from sticking to it. If the tang is much much bigger., I have read that some folks have used thin pieces of wood as shims.


----------



## matc (Apr 21, 2022)

oh yeah much better idea actually


----------



## Bensbites (Apr 21, 2022)

The first question is can you get both handles off. Chances are good you can, but some are harder than others. Search YT. There’s a Shabata video where he knocks off burnt on handles. The video is easier than me describing the steps. 

some handles, maybe the Yuki, are held on by a heat sensitive adhesive like hot glue. If the handles don’t knock off, seal them in a ziplock (or similar) bag and place in boiling water for 10 min.

If epoxy was used to install handle… it may never come off. 

After that, see if the tang fits. If not, $10 wood files on Amazon work great.
Reach out if you need any pointers.


----------



## tag98 (Apr 21, 2022)

I recently did my first rehandle on my denka, while not a 100% perfect its more than sufficent, if i can figure it out so can you! If you have any questions about what i used just ask!


----------



## Atso_J (Apr 26, 2022)

Simplest way to remove the handle is probably to have a block of wood just a bit longer than the blade sat against the ferrule along the blade and then give the block a nice smack with a mallet right on the nose. The handle should basically just fly off so think ahead where you want it to land.


----------



## Beerzebub (Oct 11, 2022)

I just did my first rehandle and the tang hole in the new handle needed to be enlarged a lot (put a burnt chestnut handle from Cleancut onto a Yoshikane SKD gyuto 240mm). I ended up using a few tools to enlarge the tang hole: 3mm chisel with adequate length, long 3mm drill bit, mini hacksaw blades, and a square needle file. It worked ok in the end. At first I was struggling without the chisel. Here's a pic.

The old handle was hot-glued and I installed the new one with hot glue. Removing and installing the handles was fast and easy compared with getting the tang hole to fit.

Trying to help out a fellow newbie. If I used the wrong stuff someone please tell me!


----------

